# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Петербург

## mazan2012

С детства мечтаю побывать в Питере, в этом году собираюсь осуществить свою мечту.
Кто был в Питере в последнее время?

----------


## sadesit

Единственный раз был в Питере в 2005 году. Давненько это было.

----------


## som

Периодически езжу в Санкт-Петербург по делам. Что посмотреть, толком не остается времени, единственное что могу посоветовать, это ехать на поезде Гранд Экпресс. Бесплатный wi-fi, хорошие купе, отличное обслуживание.

----------

